
Those 12-Hour Days Are Killing You Without Helping Your Business - mooreds
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/those-12-hour-days-killing-you-without-helping-your-business-rampton/
======
duxup
There's also the question of what you are "doing" during those 12 hour days.

I've known some great passionate people putting in lots of hours who were
highly productive. Good for them.

But more often than not the folks cramming in all those hours that I met did a
lot of what I felt was "filler" time. Tasks that they might not otherwise have
done / done the same had they just finished up for the day. A lot of times it
involved emails, meetings they might not otherwise not have scheduled / been
involved in. Things that in the long run, maybe just made more work for
everyone, and had less positive outcomes...

Sometimes more work is productive, sometimes it is just, more work.

